# AGang Trinity



## FranzBERT (2. Dezember 2014)

Hey Ihr!
Liebe Mädels ich schreibe heut mal in das "Mädels-Board", da es bei meiner Frage um das AGang Trinity geht, ein hübsches Fully speziell für das weibliche Geschlecht, welches es als 1.0 und ein Jahr später als 2.0 Model gab. Leider wurde es danach (laut meinen Informationen) vom Markt genommen?! Zumindest gibt es keine neueren Ausführungen auf der Webseite von AGang. Find das eigentlich sehr schade, da es meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Bike war.
Weiß jemand von Euch vielleicht ob es 2015 wieder ein Model geben wird?


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Dezember 2014)

Nie von gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (2. Dezember 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/AGang.eu






@FranzBERT : 26" ist tot. Deshalb: http://www.agang.eu/2014/fsx-trail-enduro-27.5/patriot-3.0.htm


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Dezember 2014)

Und ich dachte schon, der erste Beitrag wäre eine versteckte Werbung...
da er sich ja auch gerade erst angemeldet hatte.


----------



## FranzBERT (3. Dezember 2014)

Nee, keine Werbung 
Ich weiß, dass Patriot, hab mich auch schon erkundigt. Aber es ging speziell um dieses Mädels Fully von AGang. Finde es schade das sie diese Serie 2014 nicht weitergeführt haben, und wollte wissen ob jemand Info hat, ob es 2015 weiter geführt wird. Aber ich werde da wohl mal AGang direkt anschreiben. Im MTB Bereich haben sie ja mit der "Miss Serie" weitergemacht, deshalb wundert mich das.


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Dezember 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, der erste Beitrag wäre eine versteckte Werbung...
> da er sich ja auch gerade erst angemeldet hatte.


 

dachte auch schon - aber wollte mir keine Mühe machen, ds Zeug selber ausfindig zu machen...  da hätte ich schon leichte Interesse...


----------



## FranzBERT (4. Dezember 2014)

Hab jetzt mal AGang driekt angeschrieben, mal sehen ob ich eine Antwort bekomme. Vielleicht findet sich aber auch noch wer.


----------



## cbtp (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

keine Ahnung ob du bzgl. schon Bescheid weißt:
AGang ist seit 2015 wieder gemeinsam mit der Mutterfirma "Author Bikes" unter einem Dach. Bisherige AGang FSX Modelle werden bei Author mit dem Zusatz "Author AG Lab" weitergeführt.

Das Trinity gibt es leider nicht mehr, jedoch sollten noch ein paar Restposten der alten Rahmen zu finden sein – sollte nicht so schwer sein vom 2012er 2.0 (lila Version) oder vom 2013er 2.0 (weiße Version) ... Heuer gibt es zwar von Author ein Angebot von für Frauen optimierten Rahmen (27,5'' und 26''), jedoch lediglich als Hardtail!

Modellübersicht der Damen Hardtails (Author ASL) findest du im aktuellen Produktkatalog:
http://en.author.eu/pdf-catalog/2015#/page/139

Ansonsten wären auch die AUTHOR AGLab Patriots (EVO, EVO TEAM, 3.0, 2.0, und 1.0) in der Rahmengröße S eine Möglichkeit ...

Bikes sind dann wie gewohnt ab zirka Mitte Feber erhältlich ...


----------

